# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  مين الشاطر بقدر يجيبلي هالكتاب

## زهره التوليب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ياجماعه الخير محتاج هاد الكتاب ضروري
Design of Integrated Circuits for Optical Communications by Behzad Razavi


مين الشاطر بقدر يجيبلي اياه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بتمنى لو اقدر اساعدك يا زهلرة التوليب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

والله دورت وما في غير هالرابط وشكله مش كل الكتاب :Eh S(2):  ما بفيدك
http://www.ee.ucla.edu/~brweb/papers...es/RCICC01.pdf

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا ياشباب شكرا لمساعدتكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35):

----------


## mylife079

id=vysQEjz0UicC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Design+of+I  ntegrated+Circuits+for+Optical+Communications+by+B  ehzad+Razavi&hl=en#PPP1,M1

----------


## mylife079

زهرة ادخلي على جوجل اكتبي الرباط او خذيه كوبي بيست

Design of Integrated Circuits for Optical Communications by Behzad Razavi

اعملي بحث 

اختاري الخيار الرابع

Design of Integrated Circuits for Optical Communications - نتيجة البحث في كتب Google

بس ما عرفت اعمله حفظ 

بس عملت حفظ لصفحة الموقع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من هون للمسا رح احاول اشوفلك اباه

----------


## MR.X

*

غالي والطلب رخيص*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> زهرة ادخلي على جوجل اكتبي الرباط او خذيه كوبي بيست
> 
> Design of Integrated Circuits for Optical Communications by Behzad Razavi
> 
> اعملي بحث 
> 
> اختاري الخيار الرابع
> 
> Design of Integrated Circuits for Optical Communications - نتيجة البحث في كتب Google
> ...


شكرا محمد...بس كتب جوجل بتكون مش كامله وما بتنحفظ
يسلمو عالمساعده 





> من هون للمسا رح احاول اشوفلك اباه



شكرا مها ...يسلمو ..بكفيني شعورك الطيب

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *
> 
> غالي والطلب رخيص*


اكس مان يسلمو :SnipeR (68):  بانتظارك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## M7MD

نا ما جربت لسّه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

اكس مان يسلمو بانتظارك 




خيتى الكتاب تم السيطرة عليه 
بس بدك تعذريني 

بوصل في تاريخ 4/11/2008

هاد اقرب وقت واسرع شركة شحن خيتى 
بدك تسامحينا 

انا جبيت منو نسختين 

واذا حدا لقى شركة بتشحن في وقت اسرع يحكيلي 
علشان نجيبو للاخت زهرة في اسرع وقت*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *
> 
> 
> 
> خيتى الكتاب تم السيطرة عليه 
> بس بدك تعذريني 
> 
> بوصل في تاريخ 4/11/2008
> 
> ...



اكس مان :SnipeR (68):  والله مش عارفه كيف بدي اشكرك بس كتير هيك ..والله كتير

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

اكس مان والله مش عارفه كيف بدي اشكرك بس كتير هيك ..والله كتير


لا بسيط خيتى 

ولا يهمك 
ياريت كل الطلبات زي هيك 

انتي اخت غالية علينا*

----------

